# FC! Looking for peeps to hang out with! And a few Questions!



## SinKaline (Jan 3, 2009)

Heeey!

So here's my deal,  first time going to such a big con, and I'm looking forward to meeting new people and all that. I'm a suiter so I know I won't run out of people, but still I'd like a few people to chill with when I'm out of suit. 

To anyone thats gone to FC before, whats it like? Crowd wise and everything, is there room to move or are we gonna press together like sardines? Fursuiters, hows that fun and games? Califur was my first time fullsuiting and I loved it, whats differnt about suiting at a large con rather then a local one? 

I'm also an artist, I would like to take a few commissions while I'm there, but don't have a table. Is there a place to hang out and draw for people? Maybe show off the stuff that I can do? I'd love to know.

Thanks, and really, I hope to see you there, just look for the short black white and blue mutt running around. I'll promise you I'll have enough spunk to catch your eye. Come say hello.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Jan 3, 2009)

ill be there at a table in the furry market place a couple hours a day doing commissions! Look for the purple moo moo there :3


----------



## SinKaline (Jan 3, 2009)

Will do! ^^


----------



## Geist (Jan 3, 2009)

Hm, this will be a first time for me also. 
Well looks like I can pop by and hang out for awhile.


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been to FC twice now. It's gotten more crowded since the first time I went, but there's enough area that you can run around without bumping into anybody. I love FC, then again, I havent attended a smaller con. 

I would be happy to help if I can answer more questions. :3


----------



## KaneKisaragi (Jan 13, 2009)

FC is like Califur with about 4 or 5 times as many people, and about 3 times as much space. This might make it sounds kinda cramped, but honestly, the only cramped times are when there are A LOT of furries all waiting or milling around for one particularly large event. Those who have attended before, I'm talking about the line for FNL, the desert/ice cream social thing they always have, and...registration.

FC is suiter friendly indeed, and I hear that Trigger-Happy Squirrel will be making it this year, and hopefully will be outfitting the Headless lounge again. As far as artists without a table is concerned, I've seen several artists milling around, either in the art lounge, or just in the general public areas. Just sit yourself down, start drawing, and say high to a few people, and before you know it, you'll probably have a little crowd of artists, art enthusiasts, and just general con people chatting and what not.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 19, 2009)

Mew


----------



## Moka (Jan 19, 2009)

SinKaline said:


> So here's my deal,  first time going to such a big con, and I'm looking forward to meeting new people and all that. I'm a suiter so I know I won't run out of people, but still I'd like a few people to chill with when I'm out of suit.



It'll be my first time to FC as well (or any fur con, for that matter). Feel free to send me a message if you want to hang out.


----------



## Ranft (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm planning on going to rainfurrest this year... It'll be mine first furcon. I'm pretty nervous about it.


----------



## Geist (Jan 24, 2009)

It was indeed awesome to meet you.


----------

